# High-End Road Rentals in Phoenix/Tucson



## MichaelZ (Feb 20, 2009)

My dad and I are planning a vacation down to Arizona in late April from Canada. I was hopeing to ride Mt.Lemmon and need a relatively good carbon road bike at a reasonable price. So far I have had little succes attempting to track down shops on the internet, as they rarely list their rental bikes and pricing. 

If anyone could reference me to shops in and around Phoenix or Tucson that rent high end roadbikes I would greatly appreciate it. 

Best Regards,

Mike


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*a good start....*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=159578


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's a listing of places that may have bikes for rent in Tucson. I don't have any experience with rentals here, but AZ Bicycle Experts, Fairwheel Bikes and Tucson Bicycles are all reputable shops.

http://www.bikegaba.org/gaba/Bike_Rentals.htm


----------



## BNA_roadie (Mar 11, 2002)

I just got back from Tucson a few weeks ago. Fairwheel cycles had 5.2 Trek Madones w/Ultegra. Price was a bit high, but I was on holiday.


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I have found a place, trisports.com, that rents Felt F4 rentals for $150 per week. I was also looking at fairwheel cycles but it seems to be more expensive for a one week rental.


----------



## ecloebl (Jun 16, 2008)

azpeterb said:


> Here's a listing of places that may have bikes for rent in Tucson. I don't have any experience with rentals here, but AZ Bicycle Experts, Fairwheel Bikes and Tucson Bicycles are all reputable shops.
> 
> http://www.bikegaba.org/gaba/Bike_Rentals.htm


I have been a customer of Tucson Bicycles for over a year and have spent a significant amount of money there. Several days ago, I received a phone call from the shop owner, accusing me of taking an item from their shop without paying for it. Since she personally sold the item to me, and I had the sales receipt, I was understandably upset. I told her that I had paid for the item and could document my payment. She became abusive and told me that I should fine another place to shop for my biking needs. I certainly intend to take her advice and shop elsewhere. There is no excuse for a store owner becoming abusive with a customer. Oh, yes, and the shop manger finally called and admitted that I paid for the item they accused me of taking from their shop. The shop owner never called or apologized.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

ecloebl said:


> I told her that I had paid for the item and could document my payment. She became abusive.


For real?? Man I hope you told her to get .........


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

ecloebl said:


> I have been a customer of Tucson Bicycles for over a year and have spent a significant amount of money there. Several days ago, I received a phone call from the shop owner, accusing me of taking an item from their shop without paying for it. Since she personally sold the item to me, and I had the sales receipt, I was understandably upset. I told her that I had paid for the item and could document my payment. She became abusive and told me that I should fine another place to shop for my biking needs. I certainly intend to take her advice and shop elsewhere. There is no excuse for a store owner becoming abusive with a customer. Oh, yes, and the shop manger finally called and admitted that I paid for the item they accused me of taking from their shop. The shop owner never called or apologized.


Oro Valley Bicycle is opening a shop right next door to them, so check that out. I've only heard this from one person, so take it for what it's worth, but Tucson Bicycles may not be around much longer, which is part of the reason the new shop opened next door. I've also heard that the owner of Tucson Bicycles is not the original owner, and not a "bike" person, just a business person, which often spells the end of the shop.


----------

